# Final pieces for my 586



## rward325 (Sep 22, 2008)

This makes the bike complete now. 20g a piece and aluminum bolts from PBK.


----------



## mds (Dec 16, 2008)

I've been using these things a couple months now. I like them. I have not lost a bottle yet on fast bumpy descents. The rubber pad at the bottom of the cage (which are hard to see in your photos) help hold the bottle tightly.


----------



## lalonauta (Mar 24, 2008)

My wife got these for me last year. They work well with the Polar insulated bottles because they are pretty wide. They launch the Camelback podium bottles on descents with bumps, so be careful with those.


----------



## mds (Dec 16, 2008)

I'm using Soma polypropylene bottles with the Look cages. The bottles don't add a plastic taste to the water and stay put in the Look cages.


----------



## OffRoadRoadie (May 15, 2006)

*Sweeeeeeeeet.*

But the Look logo appears a dozen times or more on the frame and fork already......why advertise even more?: I love the design of the Look carbon cages, are the Look logos removable from the cages?:thumbsup:


----------



## maximum7 (Apr 24, 2008)

They've been the best cages I've used as well.


----------

